# BLASC und Curse Client



## Kimbini (31. Juli 2009)

BLASC hat Vorteile, der Client von Curse allerdings auch. Bevor ich mir eventuell die WoW-Installation zerschieße würde ich gern in Erfahrung bringen, ob diese beiden Programme parallel nebeneinander laufen oder ob ich mich für eins entscheiden muss.

Wer hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Juli 2009)

Wenn du via blasc keine addonaktualisierung machen willst, geht schon beides.


----------



## Kimbini (31. Juli 2009)

ok, danke, dann teste ich das mal.


----------



## Tharruug (5. August 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn du via blasc keine addonaktualisierung machen willst, geht schon beides.



Kannst du das etwas ausführlicher erklären? Würde mich nämlich mal interessieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. August 2009)

naja, blasc kann addons updaten und curse ist dafür natürlich vorhanden.

blasc hat aber nicht die aktualität von curse, daher kann es sein, dass du ein addon via curse aktualisierst, was dann von blasc wieder "zurückaktualisiert" wird.

es empfiehlt sich sowieso nur einen updater zu nutzen, der das alles macht.

wenn der ein addon nicht hat, dann sollte man dies manuell updaten.


----------



## Tharruug (6. August 2009)

Ach so, ich hatte nämlich etwas anderes befürchtet, undzwar das diese sich gegenseitig behindern,da ich curse schon installiert habe und heute Blasc nachträglich installieren "wollte". Es wollte partou nicht komplett installiert werden. Ich musste von allem bis auf den obersten Punkt "WOW Irgendwas" den Hacken entfernen um es letztendlich dann installiert zu bekommen. Erst nachdem dann die Installation fertig war, konnte ich nachträglich andere Punkte hinzufügen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. August 2009)

aha

naja, ich hatte zuerst blasc drauf und erst im nachhinein curse

und zum updaten von den addons nutze ich halt doch lieber curse


----------

